# Vistante/Tourist Visa Question



## taniagr

I can't find this answered anywhere. I've sent off an email to the MX Consulate but thought I'd ask you knowledgeable expats to ease my mind. I would like to live in MX for a year. I do not fit the requirements for a temp resident so once my 6 months lapses from a tourist visa I have heard that I have to leave out of the country/border and renew it. My question is how long in the states constitutes as leaving and coming back in? Do I need to leave MX for 3 mos ( just throwing out a time range) and come back in with a renewed visa? I thought I have seen that it's as easy as stepping over the border and getting right back in line to come back into MX to renew? Is that true?

My fear is that I will go to the border to renew my tourist visa and they tell me I have to wait a week or more before I can come back into MX. I'm hoping to sign a year apartment lease, will have a pet and my things will be in MX that I'd like to return back to. Not to mention I wouldn't know where to go to wait out the time. Does anyone know the answer to this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kcowan

I have not done it, but according to my friends, you just need to leave for a day before re-entering on a new 6 month visa. Remember to surrender you current visa at the border.


----------



## sparks

Sounds like you might be driving .... and turning around fast you may be paying another vehicle deposit before you get reimbursed for the first. Hopefully the computers are fast to show left and are returning


----------



## taniagr

sparks said:


> Sounds like you might be driving .... and turning around fast you may be paying another vehicle deposit before you get reimbursed for the first. Hopefully the computers are fast to show left and are returning


Oh gosh! I didn't think of that. You think after 6 months it will have gone through? I really hope it will have processed by then. Or maybe by then I will have made a friend that can take me to the border and bring me back in. Gotta think about that one. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Marishka

taniagr said:


> My question is how long in the states constitutes as leaving and coming back in? Do I need to leave MX for 3 mos ( just throwing out a time range) and come back in with a renewed visa?


Here’s what Chapala’s INM migration services chief Juan Carlos Galvan said on December 21, 2012 when Dale Palfry from The Guadalajara Reporter asked him about this issue:


> *If a person enters Mexico under a 180-day visitor (tourist) permit and wishes to return after it expires, is there a time restriction for obtaining another permit?*
> 
> No, you may return to Mexico immediately or whenever you like.


----------



## taniagr

Marishka said:


> Here’s what Chapala’s INM migration services chief Juan Carlos Galvan said on December 21, 2012 when Dale Palfry from The Guadalajara Reporter asked him about this issue:


Thanks so much Marishka! This makes me feel better. :clap2:


----------



## Longford

Tourist visas are meant for tourists, not residents. The regulations are applied irregularly. If you're planing to reside in Mexico than you should obtain a visa in the proper category.


----------



## sparks

taniagr said:


> Oh gosh! I didn't think of that. You think after 6 months it will have gone through? I really hope it will have processed by then. Or maybe by then I will have made a friend that can take me to the border and bring me back in. Gotta think about that one. Thanks for bringing that up.


You didn't say if you will be driving ..... but if you do you will pay a deposit. If you don't remove the vehicle before your 6 month visa expires you loose the deposit and will be driving illegally for your second six months.

My comment was about turnaround time on first and second deposit


----------



## taniagr

sparks said:


> You didn't say if you will be driving ..... but if you do you will pay a deposit. If you don't remove the vehicle before your 6 month visa expires you loose the deposit and will be driving illegally for your second six months.
> 
> My comment was about turnaround time on first and second deposit


Yes I will be driving and I know that there is an initial deposit fee. But if I renew my visa I do wonder now if I will get my deposit back and can then use it to re-enter into MX for another 6 months.


----------



## taniagr

Longford said:


> Tourist visas are meant for tourists, not residents. The regulations are applied irregularly. If you're planing to reside in Mexico than you should obtain a visa in the proper category.


Yes I'm aware of what the tourist visas are for. I do not plan to stay any longer than a year. But I do not meet the salary requirements for a resident visa.


----------



## mes1952

You did not specify where you would be living or traveling in Mexico. If you are staying around the border areas you don't need a tourist visa. 
Contrary to what some say about the tourist visa, few people who stay around the border have it. I have been living in Tijuana or near there for the past 2+ years and never had a tourist visa...and I've never met anyone who lives here that has one as well.
If you want more info, PM me. The border towns are very different from the interior of Mexico so rules and regulation are more flexible.


----------



## taniagr

mes1952 said:


> You did not specify where you would be living or traveling in Mexico. If you are staying around the border areas you don't need a tourist visa.
> Contrary to what some say about the tourist visa, few people who stay around the border have it. I have been living in Tijuana or near there for the past 2+ years and never had a tourist visa...and I've never met anyone who lives here that has one as well.
> If you want more info, PM me. The border towns are very different from the interior of Mexico so rules and regulation are more flexible.


Sorry, I've been planning to move to Cabo San Lucas. I just don't want any problems to arise that I can't handle or afford.


----------



## sparks

taniagr said:


> Yes I'm aware of what the tourist visas are for. I do not plan to stay any longer than a year. But I do not meet the salary requirements for a resident visa.


You can't renew a tourist visa. You go to the border and get a new visa and get a new auto permit. I hope you understand that


----------



## sparks

mes1952 said:


> You did not specify where you would be living or traveling in Mexico. If you are staying around the border areas you don't need a tourist visa.


Illegal for more than 72 hours .... no matter what others are doing


----------



## sparks

taniagr said:


> Sorry, I've been planning to move to Cabo San Lucas. I just don't want any problems to arise that I can't handle or afford.


Another issue because you didn't supply information ..... you don't need an auto permit in Baja. Go get a new visa anyway you want and relax


----------



## Isla Verde

Why are things so lax in Baja? It seems like a different country from the rest of Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Why are things so lax in Baja? It seems like a different country from the rest of Mexico.


In a lot of ways it is. It is almost disconnected from the rest of Mexico. There is just one highway and two ferry crossings connecting them. It is also closely tied to California with the major metropolitan areas of Tijuana and San Diego comprising essentially one metropolitan area.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> In a lot of ways it is. It is almost disconnected from the rest of Mexico. There is just one highway and two ferry crossings connecting them. It is also closely tied to California with the major metropolitan areas of Tijuana and San Diego comprising essentially one metropolitan area.


Interesting. I guess that's why there are lots of gringos living in the Tijuana area and working NOB.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Interesting. I guess that's why there are lots of gringos living in the Tijuana area and working NOB.


Even more Mexicans living in Tijuana and working north of the border.


----------



## taniagr

sparks said:


> You can't renew a tourist visa. You go to the border and get a new visa and get a new auto permit. I hope you understand that


Thanks Sparks! Yes I understand that. I am just wording it incorrectly. I have money set aside for both fees. I was just unclear about the turnaround time that I can come back into MX.


----------



## richb123

How much is the auto deposit this thread has referred to?

TIA!


----------



## chicois8

taniagr said:


> Thanks Sparks! Yes I understand that. I am just wording it incorrectly. I have money set aside for both fees. I was just unclear about the turnaround time that I can come back into MX.




There is just one fee for a tourist permit (FMM) for Baja, 295 Pesos or about $24.00 USD...


----------



## chicois8

richb123 said:


> How much is the auto deposit this thread has referred to?
> 
> TIA!



It depends on the year of automobile you want to have in Mexico ( excluding the states of 
Baja California, Baja California Sur and Sonora which the Mexican Government calls the NO HASSEL ZONE) 

For mainland Mexico the TIP ( Temporary Import Permit ) is about $48.000USD at the border 
and the deposit is :
2007 to present=$400.00 USD
2001-2006 = $300.00 USD
2000 and older=$200.00 USD............hope this helps


----------



## mes1952

It's because many Americans can't afford to live in San Diego and/or California considering now most of the jobs are very low paying. There are now more license plates from Arizona and Utah too.


----------



## mes1952

Baja Sur is very different from Baja Norte. Those regulations are not enforced very much in Baja Norte.


----------



## nuevavida

Good point! I am here on a tourist visa, too. I plan to get a more appropriate visa after a year or so, once I decide exactly what I want to do. I am not sure, but I think you can renew the tourist visa for up to four years with the new immigration laws. I do not plan on testing that, and will not be waiting longer than a year or two. I just have a lot of other things to take care of first and then with tackle the immigration status issue.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your Tourist Visa, FMM, is only good for 180 days. You must leave the country, turn it in, then return and get a new one.
You may, if you can meet the financial qualifications, apply in your home country, at a Mexican Consulate, for a Residente Temporal visa, which leads to a mandatory change to Residente Permanente in 4 years.


----------



## nuevavida

Thanks. Sorry I was not clear about the fact that I understand I have to leave every 6 months. For now that is good for me, but I do plan to seek a more permanent visa/status in the near future.


----------



## Fayelorna

Hi - I am also on a tourist visa which I needed to renew, I went to the US for 2 days and returned to Mexico and got a new visa for another 6 months without any problems.


----------



## citlali

Fayelorna are you a US citizen or British or are a dual citizen.


----------



## Fayelorna

I am a British Citizen


----------



## taniagr

Fayelorna said:


> Hi - I am also on a tourist visa which I needed to renew, I went to the US for 2 days and returned to Mexico and got a new visa for another 6 months without any problems.


Did you fly out to stay in the states or did you drive out of Mexico? I guess that is my next question. If I drive into Mexico and stay for 6 mos then when it's time to renew am I able to fly out of Mexico, versus driving out, and still be able to renew that way? As long as I keep my car in Mexico it shouldn't be a problem, correct?


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you are in Mexico on an FMM 180 day tourist permit, you MAY NOT leave Mexico without your foreign plated car. It becomes illegal the moment you step, or fly across the border. Although many get away with it, you will have lost your deposit, for sure.
Only those with Residente Temporal visas have the right to come and go, with or without their foreign plated car.
You should, if you can, get a Residente Temporal or consider buying a Mexican car, which you can drive in and out at will; no paperwork, no fees, no deposits.


----------



## Fayelorna

Yes, I flew in and out....


----------



## chicois8

Remember you do not need a TIP for your car if you are in Baja California or Baja California Sur, you could drive or take a bus to Ensenanda every 180 days,go into INM (immigration office ) and get a new FMM ( 295 pesos ) and bus or drive back to Cabo...it is no big deal............


----------



## Isla Verde

chicois8 said:


> Remember you do not need a TIP for your car if you are in Baja California or Baja California Sur, you could drive or take a bus to Ensenanda every 180 days,go into INM (immigration office ) and get a new FMM ( 295 pesos ) and bus or drive back to Cabo...it is no big deal............


It's no big deal unless you have no desire to live in BC or BCS.


----------



## taniagr

chicois8 said:


> Remember you do not need a TIP for your car if you are in Baja California or Baja California Sur, you could drive or take a bus to Ensenanda every 180 days,go into INM (immigration office ) and get a new FMM ( 295 pesos ) and bus or drive back to Cabo...it is no big deal............


Right, I forget some people don't know my situation. I'll be in the Baja part of MX. I won't have a deposit to be concerned with. I only have to have a vehicle permit & insurance. So if I drive into MX and when my temp visa expires can I fly out of MX and renew when I fly back in? Or will there be more to it you think? 

The thing I'm worried about now is that if I drive to the border it will take forever and I'll be by myself. I thought about driving out but I wouldn't know where to go if they wouldn't allow me right back in. (Some people say they had to stay out for a day or two.) I will have my dog with me too. But if I HAVE to drive to the border in order to renew then I will "woman up" and do so.


----------



## citlali

Thank Fayelorna, it looks like you do not have to go back to your country of origin which is good.


----------



## chicois8

taniagr said:


> Right, I forget some people don't know my situation. I'll be in the Baja part of MX. I won't have a deposit to be concerned with. I only have to have a vehicle permit & insurance. So if I drive into MX and when my temp visa expires can I fly out of MX and renew when I fly back in? Or will there be more to it you think?
> 
> The thing I'm worried about now is that if I drive to the border it will take forever and I'll be by myself. I thought about driving out but I wouldn't know where to go if they wouldn't allow me right back in. (Some people say they had to stay out for a day or two.) I will have my dog with me too. But if I HAVE to drive to the border in order to renew then I will "woman up" and do so.




FOR THE THIRD TIME: YOU DO NOT NEED A VEHICLE PERMIT FOR BAJA...You do not have to drive to the border...Like I said earlier you could bus to Ensenada and get an FMM at the INM office there good for 180 days...Just vehicle insurance, about $350 USD a year......


----------



## chicois8

Isla Verde said:


> It's no big deal unless you have no desire to live in BC or BCS.


The OP is moving to Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur...no vehicle permit needed,just insurance.........


----------



## Isla Verde

chicois8 said:


> The OP is moving to Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur...no vehicle permit needed,just insurance.........


I didn't know that when I made my post. Nice for her . . .


----------



## taniagr

chicois8 said:


> The OP is moving to Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur...no vehicle permit needed,just insurance.........


I must be thinking of something else then chicois8. I'm thinking of a vehicle deposit I guess. But I thought I still read that a permit was needed. Sorry for causing that vein to pop in your neck.


----------



## chicois8

Isla Verde said:


> I didn't know that when I made my post. Nice for her . . .





the op states she is moving to Baja on page 2, post 12........


----------



## chicois8

taniagr said:


> I must be thinking of something else then chicois8. I'm thinking of a vehicle deposit I guess. But I thought I still read that a permit was needed. Sorry for causing that vein to pop in your neck.



No veins popping,LOL... all you need is a FMM ( tourist permit) and nothing else, no TIP, no deposit, no nada, only auto insurance and the FMM which is good for 180 days...


----------



## taniagr

chicois8 said:


> No veins popping,LOL... all you need is a FMM ( tourist permit) and nothing else, no TIP, no deposit, no nada, only auto insurance and the FMM which is good for 180 days...


----------



## CheeseWiz

We have had two sets of friends go to immigration at the Puerto Vallarta airport and extend their tourist visas without leaving the country.


----------



## Isla Verde

CheeseWiz said:


> We have had two sets of friends go to immigration at the Puerto Vallarta airport and extend their tourist visas without leaving the country.


Were these extensions for another 180 days each or for shorter periods of time?


----------



## fromalohatohola

I lived in Mexico for 9 months in 2010. I moved there with my husband and 4 children. My husband was the only one allowed to have a visa that allowed him to stay longer than 6 months. The kids and I had to use the tourist visas. We tried to see if we could get an extension so we would not have to leave the country but they do not allow extensions of any kind for any reason with a tourist visa. We left for two days and came right back in Good luck!!


----------



## fromalohatohola

fromalohatohola said:


> I lived in Mexico for 9 months in 2010. I moved there with my husband and 4 children. My husband was the only one allowed to have a visa that allowed him to stay longer than 6 months. The kids and I had to use the tourist visas. We tried to see if we could get an extension so we would not have to leave the country but they do not allow extensions of any kind for any reason with a tourist visa. We left for two days and came right back in Good luck!!


My husband was allowed a different visa because he was working in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde

fromalohatohola said:


> My husband was allowed a different visa because he was working in Mexico.


I find it strange that you and your children were not allowed to be dependents on your husband's visa. Did you use an immigration lawyer to try to work things out?


----------



## fromalohatohola

Isla Verde said:


> I find it strange that you and your children were not allowed to be dependents on your husband's visa. Did you use an immigration lawyer to try to work things out?


I thought it was strange too!! His company made the arrangements. Now that we are coming back to live in Mexico in July for business again maybe I need to ask some more questions. We are supposed to be there for two years this time. Also, when doing research into schools they ask what kind of visa the children have. It makes me wonder if a more permanent visa is required to attend school in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde

fromalohatohola said:


> I thought it was strange too!! His company made the arrangements. Now that we are coming back to live in Mexico in July for business again maybe I need to ask some more questions. We are supposed to be there for two years this time. Also, when doing research into schools they ask what kind of visa the children have. It makes me wonder if a more permanent visa is required to attend school in Mexico.


I'm not an expert on these matters, but it sounds strange to me too. Maybe the company didn't want to go through the trouble of getting all of you on your husband's visa because you were only here for 9 months. In any event, if his company tells you that you and the children will have to be here on tourist visas again, I suggest making a big fuss and maybe consulting a lawyer on your own. I can recommend the one I used a few years ago to get my FM3 back in 2008.


----------



## fromalohatohola

Isla Verde said:


> I'm not an expert on these matters, but it sounds strange to me too. Maybe the company didn't want to go through the trouble of getting all of you on your husband's visa because you were only here for 9 months. In any event, if his company tells you that you and the children will have to be here on tourist visas again, I suggest making a big fuss and maybe consulting a lawyer on your own. I can recommend the one I used a few years ago to get my FM3 back in 2008.


Ok. I will find out. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> I find it strange that you and your children were not allowed to be dependents on your husband's visa. Did you use an immigration lawyer to try to work things out?


In the old law they could get a FMM with permission to work 180 day card and renew inside Mexico without going to the border. 

They still have that provision in the new law. 

I have read back then they had to have the wife and children that got a FMM tourist card fly out and back in at 180 days.

The new classifications are still the same, basically.

11
No Inmigrante Visitante Cargo de confianza Lucrativa Hasta 180 días Visitante [FMM] con permiso para realizar actividades remuneradas Con permiso para trabajar 

12
No Inmigrante Visitante Cargo de confianza No lucrativa Hasta 1 año Residente Temporal No aplica [no work permit]

13
No Inmigrante Visitante Cargo de confianza Lucrativa Hasta 1 año Residente Temporal Con permiso para trabajar 



The new classifications:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+caracteristicas&cd=1&hl=es-419&ct=clnk&gl=mx


What is new is the law for Family Unity, "Vinculo Familiar" ... much easier to have your family with you.


----------



## Longford

AlanMexicali said:


> In the old law they could get a FMM with permission to work 180 day card and renew inside Mexico without going to the border.


I don't think/believe the above statement is accurate. To the best of my knowledge, the only time someone could work while in Mexico on an FMT/FMM was when they were awaiting action/approval on an application for an FM-3 with a work endorsement. Work on an FMM was prohibited. Though a new FMT-FMM wasn't permitted, technically (for tourism purposes) there were border agents who would do so ... if the individual would stay out of Mexico for a day or two before crossing back.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The company must register with INM and must participate in obtaining a visa, probably Residente Temporal, for the husband. Once issued, the wife and children are entitled to the same INM status. However, it would be simpler for the company to facilitate similar visas for the entire family. If they do not, it would seem to be motivated by a reluctance to pay the fees, as I cannot see any other reason. Asking the wife and children to do the 180 day border dance is unreasonable and would cause me to wonder about wanting to work for such a company.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> The company must register with INM and must participate in obtaining a visa, probably Residente Temporal, for the husband. Once issued, the wife and children are entitled to the same INM status. However, it would be simpler for the company to facilitate similar visas for the entire family. If they do not, it would seem to be motivated by a reluctance to pay the fees, as I cannot see any other reason. Asking the wife and children to do the 180 day border dance is unreasonable and would cause me to wonder about wanting to work for such a company.


My thoughts exactly, RV.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Longford said:


> I don't think/believe the above statement is accurate. To the best of my knowledge, the only time someone could work while in Mexico on an FMT/FMM was when they were awaiting action/approval on an application for an FM-3 with a work endorsement. Work on an FMM was prohibited. Though a new FMT-FMM wasn't permitted, technically (for tourism purposes) there were border agents who would do so ... if the individual would stay out of Mexico for a day or two before crossing back.


I read the old law and you have it correct. The FMM with the different categories to work need to be tramite to the OLD FM3 lucritiva for 1 year or the date your work expires there and they say it takes up to 35 calendar days inside Mexico to tramite. Whether you can work during those 35 days or not, it doesn´t state that anywhere.

It does state you can work on a FMM where you qualify to be reimbursed financially at a business where you are needed, example an engineer to install machines, executives coming to their foreign company, sports teams, music performers and other personal for work for a short time but also states you have to pay taxes on your earning.

Here you read the old law if you want.

http://www.sre.gob.mx/austin/Download/MANUAL_TRAMITES.pdf


----------



## Longford

AlanMexicali said:


> Here you read the old law if you want.


Thanks. :clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO

New folks should be aware that, under the new rules, a foreigner on a visa with permission to work may no longer drive a foreign plated car. So, these folks would either need a company car or have to buy a car in Mexico for the duration of their stay. The only other option would be public transportation.
So, someone coming for a two year stint with a Residente Temporal Lucrativa, or even a Residente Permanente visa CANNOT own or drive any vehicle which does not have Mexican plates. That is the bad news.
*NOW THE GOOD NEWS:* If the wife does not work in Mexico, she could register the car in her name, before entering Mexido, and temporarily import it in her name and pay the fee and deposit on her own credit card (all in the exact same name), and be free to drive it in Mexico and take it out when she leaves. The really good news is that her husband, even though working, is allowed to drive that car (no other foreign car) as an immediate family member. Best to have that law and marriage certificate copies in the glove compartment, though.


----------



## Isla Verde

Since the OP and her family are coming to Mexico from Hawaii, I doubt they'll be driving here.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, but if they are not returning to Hawaii, but to the continental USA, they may want to have a US vehicle. I would opt for a Mexican vehicle and sell it when the two years are completed, but I want them to know the options.
Since there are no direct flights from Hawaii to Mexico, I assume that they might be making a stop in the USA, where a car could be purchased, titled and tagged in a matter of days.


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> I'm not an expert on these matters, but it sounds strange to me too. Maybe the company didn't want to go through the trouble of getting all of you on your husband's visa because you were only here for 9 months. In any event, if his company tells you that you and the children will have to be here on tourist visas again, I suggest making a big fuss and maybe consulting a lawyer on your own. I can recommend the one I used a few years ago to get my FM3 back in 2008.


Words that have always worked for me, with everyone from ex-spouse to idiot bureaucrats to stubborn teenagers: "Sorry. That doesn't work for me."

Repeat as necessary, as far up the food chain as needed till effective.


----------



## fromalohatohola

RVGRINGO said:


> The company must register with INM and must participate in obtaining a visa, probably Residente Temporal, for the husband. Once issued, the wife and children are entitled to the same INM status. However, it would be simpler for the company to facilitate similar visas for the entire family. If they do not, it would seem to be motivated by a reluctance to pay the fees, as I cannot see any other reason. Asking the wife and children to do the 180 day border dance is unreasonable and would cause me to wonder about wanting to work for such a company.


I need to ask my husband some more questions. The last time we were in the country I had just given birth 6 weeks prior and focused on helping my 4 kiddos adjust, homeschooling, and taking care of a new baby. My husband was in the country as a consultant (working for a US company) to a Mexican Company. If I understand correctly he also had to leave the country after 180 days because he did not qualify for a visa that would allow him to stay longer. I could be wrong though because that time of my life is kind of a blur...lol!! This time we are staying longer and I want to put my children in school. Also, my husband's compnay just received approval to be contractors in Mexico. They applied a long time ago and apparently has benn a long process but they were finally given approval. I am assuming the company will now be able to get the appropriate visas for all of us. I am obviously niave to a lot of these issues but have spoken with my husband who is talking to the company about the specifics details of our visas. Its a little concerning though since they want us there by August 1st. We live in Hawaii now so it will take us most of that time just to pack, ship and store our belongings. The company is giving us an allowance to buy a vehicle in Mexico.


----------



## taniagr

If anyone wants to know the answer, here is what the Mexican Consulate's response was: 'In regards, of your question below, referring only to your personal migratory permit, yes you can exit Mexico by air and return your permit as you exit even if you originally entered Mexico by land at a crossing border town.'


----------



## chicois8

But you can not leave a vehicle behind if you entered with one, it would be considered abandoned ...


----------



## frieda

Thanks for addressing and providing answers to this question? I looked online religiously and coundn't find anywhere that gave this period in between re-entry into the country. Sounds pretty simple?


----------



## TravelLover

chicois8 said:


> Remember you do not need a TIP for your car if you are in Baja California or Baja California Sur, you could drive or take a bus to Ensenanda every 180 days,go into INM (immigration office ) and get a new FMM ( 295 pesos ) and bus or drive back to Cabo...it is no big deal............



Have things changed or can those in BC or BCS still get a new FMM every 180 days in Ensenada? :fingerscrossed:

Also for those in BCS, is it still necessary to travel to Ensenada or is there a closer INM office in BCS? :fingerscrossed:

_Gracias_!


----------



## RVGRINGO

The FMM Tourist Permit is no longer renewable in Mexico. You must leave Mexico and get a new FMM upon your return. 
That has been the case for a couple of years, since major INM changes and new financial requirements for visas.


----------



## chicois8

RVG Ringo, Baja is a little different than most of Mexico, If one wanted they could go to the Immigration Office ( 60 miles south of the border ) in Ensenada and say they missed the one in Tijuana and request an FMM for 180 day, they would not be renewing but getting a new one...


----------



## nuevavida

RVGRINGO said:


> The FMM Tourist Permit is no longer renewable in Mexico. You must leave Mexico and get a new FMM upon your return.
> That has been the case for a couple of years, since major INM changes and new financial requirements for visas.


Have you heard anything about discontinuing the 180 day visa? Cancun officials are only giving 30 days as of a few months ago. Not good for those that can't qualify for the temporary or permanent visa.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Just a “little white lie“, but can they still get away with that? It sure won‘t fly elsewhere & we are not allowed to suggest such things, are we?


----------



## RVGRINGO

nuevavida said:


> Have you heard anything about discontinuing the 180 day visa? Cancun officials are only giving 30 days as of a few months ago. Not good for those that can't qualify for the temporary or permanent visa.


No, I have not heard of any plan, but it would seem logical that they might. 
Can you firm up your experience in Cancun, or is it just rumor. Might it also be that tourists are simply asked how long they will stay and if it is a quick vacation, they get 30 days; yet, if they said 180 days, they would get 180 days?
I don‘t want to start any rumors, and it certainly is not common practice, but it is their right to look you in the eye and decide how long they want you in Mexico; if at all.


----------



## Longford

nuevavida said:


> Have you heard anything about discontinuing the 180 day visa? Cancun officials are only giving 30 days as of a few months ago. Not good for those that can't qualify for the temporary or permanent visa.


Permission to enter the country as a tourist, applies to tourists or persons entitled to be in the country temporarily and not to exceed 180-days ... from what I read in the regulations. Most tourists flying-into Cancun are probably there for a week or two ... that's all. It doesn't surprise me that the INM agents would give just 30-days, though I think in most of the rest of the country 180-days is the norm. If someone does not or cannot qualify under the regulations applicable to persons seeking to _reside_ in Mexico ... they're not supposed to be residing in Mexico ... as I intpret the regulations. As you may know, the regulations were made more restrictive at the end of 2012 - primarily for people not then residing in Mexico. Best of luck.


----------



## nuevavida

RVGRINGO said:


> No, I have not heard of any plan, but it would seem logical that they might.
> Can you firm up your experience in Cancun, or is it just rumor. Might it also be that tourists are simply asked how long they will stay and if it is a quick vacation, they get 30 days; yet, if they said 180 days, they would get 180 days?
> I don‘t want to start any rumors, and it certainly is not common practice, but it is their right to look you in the eye and decide how long they want you in Mexico; if at all.


It did not happen to me personally, but it did to some expat friends of mine coming through Cancun. They were told this is the new policy, but they were able to convince them to make it 90 days, which worked for them. So far friends flying in and out of Cozumel are still getting the 180 days. But the "rumor" is that it will be changing to 30 days in January 2015.


----------



## Longford

nuevavida said:


> It did not happen to me personally, but it did to some expat friends of mine coming through Cancun. They were told this is the new policy, but they were able to convince them to make it 90 days, which worked for them. So far friends flying in and out of Cozumel are still getting the 180 days. But the "rumor" is that it will be changing to 30 days in January 2015.


I wouldn't be surprised if INM, or the regional director of INM in that area, applied the regulations in response to some sort of situation that exists at Cancun. I think we've seen the regulations applied differently many times in different parts of the country. This could be something as simple as that, and it might be a change which impacts just the state of Quintana Roo. To change the 180-days provision I believe the government would need to publish the proposed change beforehand and that process often takes months. If something's going to change in 2015 we'll hear about it pretty soon, I'm thinking. Keep us posted on what you learn. By the way, have you checked the Yucalinda website for mention of this; he's pretty up-t0-date on what's happening in that region of the country.


----------



## AlanMexicali

nuevavida said:


> It did not happen to me personally, but it did to some expat friends of mine coming through Cancun. They were told this is the new policy, but they were able to convince them to make it 90 days, which worked for them. So far friends flying in and out of Cozumel are still getting the 180 days. But the "rumor" is that it will be changing to 30 days in January 2015.


Cancun airport INM has refused entry into Mexico and sent Canadians back to Canada on the next flight that were found to have convictions for sexual assault on occation latley. Not many but some. 

It appears they have access to a database that when they scan passports and it can come up with convictions now.


----------



## Longford

AlanMexicali said:


> It appears they have access to a database that when they scan passports and it can come up with convictions now.


Good news. :rockon:


----------



## coondawg

Also, if they can give you 30 days, and you want 180, then you can pay to have it extended up to 180. More money for them.  I just believe that these people did not make themselves clear what they wanted and the agent assumed they were there for a short stay. Need to "speak up".  Never hurts to have a copy (from the Internet in Spanish) of that law for them to read, if you have difficulty.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Confronting a Mexican official with the written law is seldom a good idea. You might discover that he has other options.


----------



## coondawg

RVGRINGO said:


> Confronting a Mexican official with the written law is seldom a good idea. You might discover that he has other options.


Just a suggestion I got from Spencer. No confrontation suggested. Just show it to then and ask if that is the current regs.


----------



## AlanMexicali

AlanMexicali said:


> Cancun airport INM has refused entry into Mexico and sent Canadians back to Canada on the next flight that were found to have convictions for sexual assault on occation latley. Not many but some.
> 
> It appears they have access to a database that when they scan passports and it can come up with convictions now.


Pederastas intentaron entrar a México vía Puerto Vallarta: INM :: El Informador


Google Translation:



"The INM has reinforced surveillance in this tourist destination because of the serious cases of child prostitution that have arisen, such as the American tycoon Thomas Frank White, who died in September 2013 after 10 years of imprisonment the penalty of Puerto Vallarta. 

An agent of the INM, who for reasons of "national security" asked not to be named, said that since December 2013 came into operation in various immigration points the Guardian Angel program, which aims to detect foreigners who have a history of child abuse, and either because they have been purged conviction or an open process. 

"When presented with a filter system automatically detects and analyzes the case to determine whether legally barred access to the country," said the Migration agent. 

He explained that the above has a national database through Mexico Platform, which connects to other information systems internationally, such as Interpol or the National Police of Colombia."


----------

